# Keyboard und Maus funktionieren nicht nach  emerge --updat

## Eisenhorn

Hallo,

Ich habe ein  emerge --updat --ask world durchgeführt und nun geht die Maus und das Keyboard unter KDE nicht. In der bash (bevor der kdm startet) kann ich noch eingaben tätigen.

Auszug aus xorg.conf

```

...

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   #Load  "dri2"

   #Load  "dri"      

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout"    "us,de"

        Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

...

```

kwinrc

```
[$Version]

update_info=kwin_focus2.upd:kwin_focus2,kwin3_plugin.upd:kde3.2,kwin.upd:kde3.0r1,kwin.upd:kde3.2Xinerama,kwin_on_off.upd:kwin_on_off,kwin_focus1.upd:kwin_focus1

[Compositing]

CheckIsSafe=true

Enabled=false

OpenGLIsUnsafe=false

[Desktops]

Name_1=

Name_2=

Name_3=

Name_4=

Number=4

[TabBox]

ListMode=0

ShowTabBox=true

[Windows]

IgnoreFocusStealingClasses=kio_uiserver

```

Und die /etc/conf.d/xdm

```
# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-4.3 | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

#

# KDE-specific note:

# - If you are using kdeprefix go with "kdm-4.Y", e.g. "kdm-4.3".

#     You can find possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# - Else, if you are using KDE 3 enter "kdm-3.5"

# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

```

Hat jemand eine Idee was der Grund dafür sein könnte?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Klingt danach als hast du den Xorg-Server Aktualisiert. Und dabei die Mitteilung/Hinweise nicht verfolgt die der Emerge-Vorgang am Ende ausgibt.

Der Xserver verwendet verschiedene Pakete/Module die entsprechend gegen die aktuelle Version des Xservers gebaut werden müssen, damit sie "passen". Schau dir z.B. mal die Xorg.0.log Datei an. Sie liegt gewöhnlich im Verzeichnis: /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Hier ein Beispiel für das evdev-Modul, welches in diesem Fall für den Xserver 1.10.2 compiliert wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
> 
> [    10.355] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
> 
> [    10.355] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> ...

 

Würde ich jetzt x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10.3 emerge müsste ich die verwendeten Module neu bauen. Ich vermute genau das ist bei dir der Fall.

Schau nach welche x11-drivers/xf86-input Pakete du installiert hast und emerge diese neue. Also zum Beispiel:

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

Welche es genau sind hängt von deinen Treibern und verwendeten Hardware ab.

----------

## Eisenhorn

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Bin noch ein noob in Linux/Gentoo.

Hier alle (EE) Meldungen aus dem Xorg.0.log

```
[    15.471] Current Operating System: Linux OPPENHEIMER_GENTOO 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 6 14:32:34 CEST 2011 i686

    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    17.585] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    17.644] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    17.644] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    20.457] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    21.060] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    21.060] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    21.060] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    21.062] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    21.062] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    21.062] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    21.075] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    21.075] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    21.075] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    21.076] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    21.076] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    21.076] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    21.077] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    21.077] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    21.077] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'
```

Hier die Warnung von Relevanz

```
  15.621] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    15.621] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    15.621] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    15.621] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    15.621] (II) Loader magic: 0x81e7d80

[    15.621] (II) Module ABI versions:
```

Hier die ganze Liste

```
[    14.762] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.2

Release Date: 2011-05-28

[    14.763] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    14.763] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 i686 Gentoo

[    14.763] Current Operating System: Linux OPPENHEIMER_GENTOO 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 6 14:32:34 CEST 2011 i686

[    14.763] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    14.763] Build Date: 17 July 2011  11:45:58PM

[    14.763]  

[    14.763] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[    14.763]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    14.763] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    14.763] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 18 10:02:30 2011

[    14.828] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    14.828] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    14.843] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    14.843] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    14.843] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    14.843] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    14.843] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    14.843] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    14.843] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false "

[    14.843] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[    14.843] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    14.889] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    14.890]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.890] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    14.890]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.890] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    14.890]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.890] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    14.890]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.890]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    14.890] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    14.890]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.890]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    14.890] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    14.890]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.890] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    14.890]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.890] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    14.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.891] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    14.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.891]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    14.891] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    14.891]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.891]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    14.891] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    14.891] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    14.891] (II) Loader magic: 0x81e7d80

[    14.891] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    14.891]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    14.891]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[    14.891]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[    14.891]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[    14.892] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:01d8:104d:81e6 rev 161, Mem @ 0xdd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdc000000/16777216

[    14.892] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    14.892] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    14.892] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    14.892] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    14.892] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    14.892] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    14.892] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    14.892] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    14.929] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    14.944] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.944]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    14.944]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    14.944]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    14.944] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    14.944] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    14.993] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    16.853] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    16.853]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.853]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    16.853] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:11:28 PDT 2011

[    16.853] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    16.853] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    16.853] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    16.869] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.869]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    16.869]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    16.869]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    16.869] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    16.869] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    16.869] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    16.888] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.888]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.888]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    16.888]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    16.888] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    16.888] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    16.888] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    16.888] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    16.888] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    16.888] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    16.888] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    16.888] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    16.946] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    16.946] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    16.946] (II) Unloading dri

[    16.947] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    16.947] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    16.947] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    16.947] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    16.947] (II) Unloading dri2

[    16.947] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    16.947] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    16.947] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    17.059] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    17.059]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.059]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    17.102] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[    17.102] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[    17.111] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.111]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.7.0

[    17.111]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    17.111]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    17.111] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    17.111] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

[    17.111] (II) Unloading mouse

[    17.111] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    17.111] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[    17.111] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[    17.120] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.120]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.6.0

[    17.120]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    17.120]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    17.120] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    17.120] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

[    17.120] (II) Unloading kbd

[    17.120] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    17.121] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:51 PDT 2011

[    17.137] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    17.147] (++) using VT number 7

[    17.172] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    17.172] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    17.172] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.186] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.186]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.186]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.187] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    17.187] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    17.187] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    17.200] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.200]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.200]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.200] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    17.200] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    17.200] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    17.218] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    17.218] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    17.218] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.244] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    17.244] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    17.244] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    17.244] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    18.397] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)) does not support

[    18.397] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     NVIDIA 3D Vision stereo.

[    18.412] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7400 (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.41.19

[    18.412] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 7400 at PCI:1:0:0

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

[    18.412] (--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[    18.412] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[    18.412] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    18.412] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    18.412] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    18.412] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    18.412] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    18.412] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[    18.412] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

[    18.413] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    18.413] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    18.413] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    18.420] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    19.913] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    19.979] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    19.979] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    19.979] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    19.980] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    19.980] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    19.981] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    19.981] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    19.981] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    19.981] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    19.981] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    19.981] (II) Unloading dri2

[    19.981] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    19.981] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    19.981] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    19.981] (==) RandR enabled

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    19.981] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    19.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    19.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    19.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    19.982] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    20.548] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[    20.548] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[    20.548] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.548]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.7.0

[    20.548]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    20.548]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    20.548] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    20.548] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

[    20.548] (II) Unloading mouse

[    20.548] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    20.548] (EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

[    20.548] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[    20.548] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[    20.548] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.548]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.6.0

[    20.548]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    20.548]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    20.548] (EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[    20.548] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

[    20.548] (II) Unloading kbd

[    20.548] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    20.548] (EE) No input driver matching `kbd'

[    20.570] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Keys (/dev/input/event2)

[    20.571] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.572] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    20.572] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.572] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    20.572] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.585] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    20.585] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.585] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[    20.585] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.586] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    20.586] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.586] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event6)

[    20.586] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.587] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    20.587] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.593] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/event3)

[    20.593] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    20.593] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    20.593] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

```

Was mir auffällt ist, dass überall steht compiled for xxx, module version = xxx und die module Version dann kleiner ist, als wie es kompliert wurde. 

Wäherend ich hier schreibe habe ich genau die Pakete neu gebaut. *Quote:*   

> Schau nach welche x11-drivers/xf86-input Pakete du installiert hast und emerge diese neue. Also zum Beispiel:
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
> ...

 

Jetzt haut es wieder hin!! Vielen Dank!

Schaut emerge also automatisch nach der akutellen Verison?

Würde emerge --update --deep world das automatisch mit erledigen?

Vielen Dank nich einmal!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Eisenhorn wrote:*   

> Schaut emerge also automatisch nach der akutellen Verison?

  Ja, portage wird normal immer die aktuelle Version mergen.

 *Quote:*   

> Würde emerge --update --deep world das automatisch mit erledigen? 

  Nein in diesem Fall nicht, denn es sind ja i.d.R schon die x11-drivers in der aktuellen Version installiert, von daher gibt es da nichts upzudaten.

Das "Problem" ist wenn im Nachhinein ein xorg-server mit einer neuen Major Version installiert wird (zb von 1.9 auf 1.10 usw) dann sind die aktuell schon installierten x11-drivers einfach nicht mehr kompatibel (ja auch wenn es die aktuelle Version ist) und müssen neu passend zum ABI des neuen xorg-servers gebaut werden.

Bei den kleineren Updates, zb von xorg-server-1.10.2 auf 1.10.3 ist es nicht nötig die Treiber neu zu übersetzen, denn da gibt es ja kein ABI Wechsel.

Normal sollte in den postinstall-messages aber auch drauf hingewiesen werden wenn es ein ABI wechsel gab.

Laut Ebuild würde folgendes angewendet und ggf eine Warnung ausgegeben  *xorg-server-1.10.2.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pkg_postinst() {
> 
> ...

 

Das heißt du wirst zwar drauf hingewiesen müsstest dich aber selber darum kümmern

Ein rebuild der schon installierten Treiber kann zb via 

```
emerge -av --oneshot  $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)
```

 erledigt werden.

----------

